# 
!  ,          
    6%,  .
     (     )  ,   . ,    .   .
 :
1.    1,20 ,   1,00.  .           6% ?
 .   / . 
   ,      .      樂
2.           ?
3.         ,    ,  .
4.         6%?
  ? 
     .  ,  

----------

